# Bald spot



## Nizmo

So I noticed about a month ago Nismo had a bald spot on his back. 
It's not dicolored, doesn't look like mange, it isn't scabbed or anything like that. It just looks like some dry skin. He doesn't scratch at it and it doesn't seem to bother or itch him.
I've tried rubbing vitamin E oil on it, didn't help...
So I'm going to make a vet appointment for him on wednesday.
Has anyone else seen this on their dogs?
Do you think it could just be a spot with no hair and nothing more?


----------



## eachlittleword

It could be a lot of things, my dog's had something similar, though we found out she was pulling her hair out when left with one of out other dogs, according to the vets it was due to stress. -shrug- idk.


----------



## jsgixxer

I also had a problem like this..Right before Bentleys tail there was a little bald spot.it wasnt mange .it looked like try skin. The vet told use to try clearsel (not sure about spelling).But that didnt not work..Then we started using fish oil gel caps once a day.And havent had the problem again..


----------



## FloorCandy

Thrall had a spot of mange after his 1st rabies shot, and thats how it looked, not raised or discolored, just a bit dry. Now he has bald spots on both of his sides, and it is not mange, the vet says it is seasonal flank alopecia (sp). I give him 2 fish oil caps per day, and I feed him TOTW pacific stream. Nothing is helping, but they don't bother him, they are not red, or itchy. My hubby thinks he is stressed by Lady, and he doesn't like her being around because she always takes his toys.


----------



## Nizmo

how come this thread wont show up? i cant see my OP or anyones reply....


----------



## BedlamBully

Does it look like this?









This is Demodex Mange. Just looks like a patch of dry skin. Didn't bother Combat at all never scratched at it or anything but after having it scraped found one mite. It was really easy and inexpensive to treat.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Sully had a bald spot on his side when he was a pup....i took him to the vet they scrapped it and treated it..it was gone w/in a week.


----------



## Nizmo

i use fish oil. but it seems to come up the same day we switched to kirkland food brand and before i was using royal canin.
unfortunately stuff got in the way and i ran out of royal canin before i could ween him off and onto the kirkland brand.

but I guess I'll find out what it really is on wednesday, I've tried everything I can think of to try and treat it so I guess taking him into the vet will be a good thing.

thank you for the responses everyone i really appreciate everyones feed back


----------



## Nizmo

BedlamBully said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Demodex Mange. Just looks like a patch of dry skin. Didn't bother Combat at all never scratched at it or anything but after having it scraped found one mite. It was really easy and inexpensive to treat.


yeah it does look kinda like that, but not as red. idk if its actually red but it looks kind of red in the picture lol.

thanks im taking him on wednesday we'll figure things out and see if it is mange. i hope its not..


----------



## pitbulljojo

Usually if its mange it will spread. Its probably deratitis. Try Hydocortisone cream {from Walgreens for people} Put it on the patch 3-4xs a day. It will take the redness and scaling out.


----------



## Nizmo

update: Nismo is starting to grow hair back, i havent take him to the vet yet. and i dont think i will now that he's starting to grow hair back in that spot.

^^^thank you i will go pick some of that up now and try it out!


----------



## sydking

its most lieky a mite, my pup has avout two sall bald spots like that, need to get a skin scpraing done but the vet wants to wait untill after 12 months.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

BedlamBully said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Demodex Mange. Just looks like a patch of dry skin. Didn't bother Combat at all never scratched at it or anything but after having it scraped found one mite. It was really easy and inexpensive to treat.


what did you use to treat it?

i suspect peanut has another flare up right now i am using promeris every 2 weeks (since it has the amitraz, same as the mitaban dip just cheaper). would love more ideas freaking bugs lol


----------



## Hirihat

Saint has demodex and we use goodwinol ointment. It's not very expensive (about $12) and really helps! We have also found that it clears up their little scratches from playing really well and the hair in the demodex spots grows back really quickly! As he is getting older, he only gets little spots occasionally but when we got him (he was thrown from a moving truck with an embedded collar ring) he had quarter sized bald spots all over his back and one side was almost completely bare. We bathed with sulfodene shampoo 3 times a week, letting it sit for 10 mins and the goodwinol twice a day. He was growing hair back in a week and after 3 weeks you couldn't really see any of the spots anymore.


----------



## eblindauer

i have been having a problem with my puppy now 13 weeks, it started on his head he had a bump there when we got him not its balding and scabbing a bit, then i noticed hes getting a bald spot on his back as well not scabbing can this be do to anxiety, for he has separation issues when we leave for a while and put him in his cage? i will check with a vet at our next appointment in 2 weeks otherwise but just wondering what your opinions are. 

btw off subject do you have to be a paying member to put pictures up for it wont let me, i was gonna post some but cant if anyone could send me a message about that i would appreciate it! 

Thanks!


----------



## performanceknls

Sounds like mange, take the dog to the vet and have a skin scrapping done. Sounds like mange and you want to get a handle on it now so it does not get worse. It takes several weeks to cure.


----------



## eblindauer

oh shoot! i guess ill be calling the vet tomorrow instead of waiting than! i was hoping it was just me being over cautious! ill have to research mange now to make sure he hasnt spread it around for he is very social!


----------



## Baby bully

My Oden had the beginnings of something similar, medicated shampoo and hydrocortisone cream have kept his skin clear now for 8 months, now he's got one thumbprint size bald spot on his back. I'm also stumped. No redness, bumps, dry skin and no hair! Should I wait and see if it just goes away?


----------

